# 'Last Online' suggestion and Search thread by User suggestion...



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know if it would be worth the trouble but here's a couple ideas.

1) Instead of having that tiny icon that shows above a person's post and lets us know if the member is presently online, it might be good to have that tell what time the member was last online, like the profile does. The trouble this feature would save is very little though.

2)This next one is an idea I have had for years. In the list of _Who Posted_ we can see how many posts each poster has in the thread, but it would be even better (especially for long threads) if we could then click on the number and be taken to a page that shows each of that member's posts in the thread. It could be like the search result page and only show us the first part of the post, or it could show the whole thing, maybe display it in the way the forum's archives or displayed. or any way really. If this can't be done another option is to allow search within a specific thread with the Poster as our criteria, maybe even along with date and all the other stuff like keyword too.

I had more but they slipped my mind, I'll post them as they come to me... they always re-occur.

Including a poll to see if its even worth further ocnsideration.


----------



## David Pence (Dec 23, 2004)

The 'who posted' modification idea is cool ... try it out.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2004)

Cool, thats good to have! I had no idea it could be added so quickly.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok, I think I may be missing something. 

How do you see "Who Posted"?


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2004)

You click on the underlined number of replies in the Replies column where the threads are listed.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 23, 2004)

This will be really helpful for monitoring team debates.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 23, 2004)

Nóm said:


> You click on the underlined number of replies in the Replies column where the threads are listed.



Wow! That is neat. I never knew that....that's a cool feature.
Thanks.

edit: I learn something new every day.


----------



## aragil (Dec 23, 2004)

At last we can find out _U vs U-h_ statistics!!!
Tar-Elenion 172 
aragil 142 
Greenwood 123 
ShagratU 61 
Cian 55 
Grond 48 
jallan 9 
Wildcat98 8 
Snaga 8 
JeffF. 7
...

Rats. TE nipped me. Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## aragil (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm. Just noted that when you click on the 'who posted' link, you get to see the first 15 posts by that person in that thread. However, when you click on the next page, it actually takes you to the second page of the thread, instead of the second page of the selected users posts in that thread. I won't mention in which thread I noticed this


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2004)

For anyone who wants to get around the problem Aragil mentions there are two ways. One is to manually change the URL of the first page by adding _&page=2_... which is the URL to reach page two of a specific user. Then of course do the same for page 3 and so on.

Another way to is alter the first page URL to show more than the default number of posts. To do this add the following to the URL: &pp=50 (This gives you fifty posts on a page, other numbers can be used too.)

Compare the following, which is page one of posts by Aragil in U vs U-h:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=2146&onlybyuserid=48

Now, to see his first 50 posts all on the first page:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=2146*&pp=50*&onlybyuserid=48

Or to reach page two of Aragil only:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=2146*&page=2*&onlybyuserid=48


----------



## fadhatter (Dec 25, 2004)

well, of course i can change in the user control panel not to have my presence listed...well u can on other forum packages....

But i can see the value in searching for posts from great thinkers such as meself


----------

